# What is the best process for catilatic converters?



## Anonymous (Oct 31, 2008)

Does anyone have any information or suggestions for working with catilatic converters? Chemical leaching? Smelting? Average yeild? Or any other tips such as other items with a high yield of gold or other precious metals? Thanks.


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 31, 2008)

The forum is loaded with information on the subject.

My Pt and Pd processing DVD will go on sale tomorrow. It demonstrates catalytic processing using two distinct methods from harvest to fused metal.

You can get your copy at http://www.goldrecovery.us after 12:00 PM tomorrow.

Steve


----------



## markqf1 (Oct 31, 2008)

Just curious Steve,
Does your dvd include anything on rhodium?

Mark


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 31, 2008)

Mark,

Since Rhodium is found in many cats, I do shown some Rh on the video, but I do not go into the purification of Rh on the video, just it's separation from Pt and Pd. The focus of this DVD is Pt and Pd. I've already started filming videos for the Rhodium DVD.

The title for the DVD is Fundamentals of Platinum and Palladium Processing.

Steve :wink:


----------



## daveerf (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Steve, I know this may be a little off topic but have you ever tried reclaiming Palladium from connector pins and lead frames?

Many will toss out connectors, pins and backplanes that aren't gold plated when some of them are in fact , Palladium plated, just because they didn't have that knowledge.


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 2, 2008)

I've been saving the Pd headers and switches, but I haven't processed any to date.

Steve


----------



## qst42know (Nov 2, 2008)

Could you post a photo of these parts?


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 2, 2008)

No problem.

Right now I working on burning copies of my new Platinum and Palladium Processing DVD that went on sale yesterday on my website. 

Later tonight I'll get you a photo posted. 

Steve


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry for the delayed post.

Here's a photo of some assorted Pd scrap. Not all scrap of the types in the photo contain Pd, but the ones in this photo do...

[img:1932:1449]http://www.goldrecovery.us/images/pd_asst.jpg[/img]


Be sure to click on the image to enlarge it and read the text inserts. The photo is by no means all inclusive, just some things I laid my paws on around the shop. Of course catalytic beads should have been in the photo.


Steve


----------



## butcher (Nov 5, 2008)

how much do you give for reels of monolithics to make it worth processing?


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 6, 2008)

Butcher,

The price paid all depends on the capacitors. As a general rule, I try to buy a small sample for testing then make the decision. The reel in the photo was about $20, but listed for $1400 new and contains Pt and Pd. I purchased four reels of them. Monolithics with Pd yield between 1-2.5% by weight typically.

Remember that not all scrap like that in the photo has Pd, so do your homework and start with small tests to verify before committing to a large purchase or processing a large batch.

Steve


----------

